# سخانات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسيه



## م. ضياء الدين (10 فبراير 2007)

سخان سعة 180 لتر 
سخان سعة 180 لتر فى اليوم لخدمة 4/5 افراد يتكون من خزان سعة 180 لتر تقريبا وعدد 1 مجمع شمسى 







سخان سعة 360 لتر 
سخان سعة 360 لتر فى اليوم لخدمة 6/10 افراد يتكون من خزان سعة 360 لتر تقريبا وعدد2مجمع شمسى 






سخان سعة 500 لتر 
سخان سعة 500 لتر فى اليوم لخدمة10/15 افراد يتكون من خزان سعة 500 لتر تقريبا وعدد3مجمع شمسى


----------



## مررتجى (10 فبراير 2007)

الاخ محمد تحيه طيبه ممكن معلومات اثر عن السخان 180 من فضلك وكم ثمنه


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا وسهلا مشرفنا في قسم الطاقة البديلة 

رائع جدا بارك الله بك​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 فبراير 2007)

مررتجى قال:


> الاخ محمد تحيه طيبه ممكن معلومات اثر عن السخان 180 من فضلك وكم ثمنه



ذا الموقع فيه البريد الالكتروني وعنوان موقع الشركه على النت


http://www.ainarabia.info/_Main/FactoryProducts.asp?ID=540


مشكور على مرورك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 فبراير 2007)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اهلا وسهلا مشرفنا في قسم الطاقة البديلة
> 
> رائع جدا بارك الله بك​



شكرا لكي اختي صناعه المعمار 
حقا انا مقصر معكم في هذا القسم الرائع وان شاء الله لي مشاركات اخرى ولكن يجب ان تكون لي جوله بسيطه في قسمكم لكي لا انزل مواضيع مكرره


----------



## كلكامش (14 فبراير 2007)

حلوة الصور بس كنت اتوقع عرض الكيفية التي تعمل بها هذه السخانات ومشكورة جهودك الحلوة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (14 فبراير 2007)

اهلابك اخي كلكامش

لم اقراء شيءعن التفاصيل لكن لدي بعض المعلومات عن سخانات شمسيه اخرى كان من المفترض ان تقوم بتصنيعها وزاره الصناعه والتصنيع العسكري ايام الحكم السابق
والتفاصيل كالاتي

انضر الى احدى الصور سوف ترى لوح من الشكل المستطيل الاسود وهي عباره عن انابيب سوداء الون( واختير الاسود لقابيته على امتصاص كل الاشعاع الساقط)تغطي الانابيب مجموعه كبيره من العدسات تكون لوح زجاجي عند سقوط اشعه الشمس سوف تزداد درجه حراره الانابيب لتنتقل الى الخزان(حسب القاعده الماء الحار يذهب الى اعلى الخزان والبارد الى اسفل الخزان)وهكذا تستمر العمليه الى ان يسخن جميع الماء في الخزان


----------



## حمادة راس (14 فبراير 2007)

جميل جدا نريد فتح باب المناقشه امام كل اعضاء الملتقى حول مسائله كيفيه استغلال الطاقه الشمسيه فى المنطقه العربيه ومدى امكانيه مساهمه المهندسين العرب فى مشروع كهذا وشكرا حماده راس باريس


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي حمادة راس على مرورك وعلى اقتراحك 

يمكنك فتح باب المناقشه في هذا الموضوع او في موضوع مستقل ان شئت وان شاء الله ستجد من يتفاعل معك في هذه المناقشه

للعلم اخي العزيز هذا المشروع انتجته شركه مصريه ويمكنك الرجوع الى الرابط السابق
وكان من المقرر انتاجه في العراق قبل الاحتلال بسنوات ايام كان فيها وزير التصنيع حسين كامل لكن للاسف توقف المشروع لضروف ليس لها علاقه بهذه التقنيه


----------



## حمادة راس (15 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء -الاخ محمد ابو براء مشكورين جميعا نود الان البداء فى فتح المناقشات والاراء على ان يكون هذا نواة لبداء مشروع بسيط نشترك فية جميعا من الالف الى الياء منذ بداية المناقشات وطرح الافكار وجمع المعلومات لعل اللة يوفقنا الى اقامة مشروع عربى بسيط قد يكون نواة لتعاون اكبر بين المهندسين فى ارجاء الوطن العربى اشكركم جميعا واتمنى لكم اطيب الامانى والى وطنى العربى العزة والشموخ وان شاء اللة بكم باقين


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي حماده راس 

انا بانتظار تعليقاتك لفتح باب المناقشه


----------



## حمادة راس (16 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاخوه الاعزاء تحيه طيبه ارجو من حضراتكم البداء فى مناقشه موضوع السخانات الشمسيه بطريقه عمليه وعلميه وارجوا من الاخ محمد ابو براء ان يتفضل بعد اذن الساده المشرفين باداره هذه المناقشات على ان نبداء بمناقشه الافكار والمعلومات المتوفره لدى الساده الاعضاءواحب ان اقول اننى امل من وراء ذلك فى ان نصل الى بلورة افكار واضحه لاقامه مشروع صناعى صغير قد يكون نواه لمشروعات اكبر حيث اننى امن ان المشروعات الصناعيه الصغيره هى افضل الحلول لمعظم مشاكل العالم العربى وشكرا


----------



## ahmad har (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع وخاصة الأخ محمد أبو يراء الا أنه في الآونة انتشرت لواقط شمسية ذات مردود حراري أكبر وهي ما يسمى بالأنابيب المفرغة 
وتوجد بمقاسات مختلفة وعدد انابيب متغير
ولدي معلومات جيدة عنها الا أني لا أعلم كيفية تحميل ملف الى الموقع


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 فبراير 2007)

ahmad har قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع وخاصة الأخ محمد أبو يراء الا أنه في الآونة انتشرت لواقط شمسية ذات مردود حراري أكبر وهي ما يسمى بالأنابيب المفرغة
> وتوجد بمقاسات مختلفة وعدد انابيب متغير
> ولدي معلومات جيدة عنها الا أني لا أعلم كيفية تحميل ملف الى الموقع



بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
ومن يعمل مثقال ذره خيرا يره

ارجو ان اكون اول ما يستفيد من ملفاتك 
وطريقه تحميل الملفات موجوده على الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=41892&page=2

مشاركه رقم 22


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 فبراير 2007)

حمادة راس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاخوه الاعزاء تحيه طيبه ارجو من حضراتكم البداء فى مناقشه موضوع السخانات الشمسيه بطريقه عمليه وعلميةوارجوا من الاخ محمد ابو براء ان يتفضل بعد اذن الساده المشرفين باداره هذه المناقشات على ان نبداء بمناقشه الافكار والمعلومات المتوفره لدى الساده الاعضاء واحب ان اقول اننى امل من وراء ذلك فى ان نصل الى بلورة افكار واضحه لاقامه مشروع صناعى صغير قد يكون نواه لمشروعات اكبر حيث اننى امن ان المشروعات الصناعيه الصغيره هى افضل الحلول لمعظم مشاكل العالم العربى وشكرا



اشكرك اخي حماده على متابتك وعلى اقتراحك
هذه المناقشه تحتاج معرفه بمواضيع من ضمنها الاشعاع الساقط على الجسم الاسود وخصائص الجسم الاسود ومعرفه بسيطة بموضوع الموائع وعمليات التبادل الحراري كما تحتاج الى معرفه بتوزيع الاحمال الحراريه 
اخي العزيز اعتذر منك لانشغالي هذه الايام وانها مناقشه تحتاج الى وقت والى دراسه 



> وارجوا من الاخ محمد ابو براء ان يتفضل بعد اذن الساده المشرفين باداره هذه المناقشات على ان نبداء بمناقشه الافكار والمعلومات المتوفره لدى الساده الاعضاء



اخي الكريم نحن هنا نعمل بروح الفريق الواحد والحمد لله ويمكنك انت او اي عضو اخر اداره هذه المناقشه وسوف تجدني مع مشرفي القسم ممن يتفاعلون ويستفيدون من كل جديد


----------



## حمادة راس (18 فبراير 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته احمد الله تعالى على اهتمامكم وانتظر منكم جميعا الكثير من المعلومات والتصميمات والافكار شكرا جزيلا


----------



## gasem333 (25 فبراير 2007)

السلأم عليكم .......... كيف اصنع متتبع للشمس فعال وقابل للصناعه في البيت 

ساعدوني .... وشكرا لكم


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا اخى على هذا الموضوع


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

والله جدعان يا اولاد بلدى


----------



## Anis025 (10 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
أريد فقط أن انصح الأخوة الكرام باقتناء هذا الجهاز لأنه بالإضافة إلي انه يقتصد في الطاقة فانه لا توجد أي مشاكل في استعماله فنا استعمله منذ أكثر من 9 سنوات ولا توجد فيه أي مشكلة خصوصا إذا واظبت علي تنظيفه علي الأقل مرة في السنة لتمنع ترسبcalcaire الموجود في الماء فيه.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 مارس 2007)

اشكركم اخوتي على مروركم
واشكر الاخ انيس على هذه النصيحه


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (21 مارس 2007)

الاخ محمد ابو براء المحترم
السلام عليكم
ايهما اصعب التبريد بالطاقه الشمسيه او التدفئه بالطاقه الشمسيه.(مقارنه)للاستفاده وشكرا.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (21 مارس 2007)

وعليكم السلام 



> ايهما اصعب التبريد بالطاقه الشمسيه او التدفئه بالطاقه الشمسيه.(مقارنه)للاستفاده وشكرا.



اعتقد ان الاخ محمد الكردي  له معلومات جيده بهذا المجال ارجوا منه التفضل بالاجابه


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 يونيو 2008)

م. ضياء الدين قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> 
> 
> اعتقد ان الاخ محمد الكردي له معلومات جيده بهذا المجال ارجوا منه التفضل بالاجابه


 ---------------------------------
لابد ان التدفئة اسهل


----------



## زياد الرسلان (19 يونيو 2008)

نريد مقارنة بين انواع اللواقط الشمسية المستخدمة حاليا"


----------



## زياد الرسلان (19 يونيو 2008)

*بكل بساطة*

طبعا" لا يوجد وجه للمقارنة 



اعتقد ان الاخ محمد الكردي له معلومات جيده بهذا المجال ارجوا منه التفضل بالاجابه[/quote]


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (27 يونيو 2008)

أخواني وأخواتي الكرام 
هذا النظام موجود لدينا في المملكه العربيه السعوديه وهو من توكيل فرنسي يدعى جاك جيوردانو
فهي عباره عن (Flate Plate Collectors ) متصله بي الخزان حيث يتم انتقال الحراراه عن طريق مبادل حراري
ويوجد جميع السعات من 200 لتر/يوم الى 600 لتر/يوم (Thermosiphone System)

وسعات من 600 /يوم الى مايزيد عن ذلك (Pump system)

ويوجد سخانات للمسابحبالطاقه الشمسيه وذلك عن طريق بوليتيوب ,اجهزه التحكم في درجات الحراره المسبح

لمزيد من الاستفسار 
م/أحمد المحمدي
مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه 
ويمنكم زياره موقع الشركه www.climatech-sa.com 
أو الاتصال على الجوال مباشره xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يونيو 2008)

م. ضياء الدين قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> 
> 
> اعتقد ان الاخ محمد الكردي له معلومات جيده بهذا المجال ارجوا منه التفضل بالاجابه


 


أعتذر لم أنتبه للسؤال إلا الان

لكن على وجه العموم التدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية بكل تأكيد ابسط واسهل لانك لن تحتاج اي تحويل 

في شكل الطاقة بل هي حرارة الى حرارة وأكبر دليل على ذلك ان دول فقيرة وربما غنية كانت تستعمل

الشمس في التدفئة والتسخين منذ فترة طويلة خاصة في الاردن وفلسطين....

والتكلفة لا تكاد تذكر للتسخين والتدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية

تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يونيو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلأم عليكم .......... كيف اصنع متتبع للشمس فعال وقابل للصناعه في البيت
> 
> ساعدوني .... وشكرا لكم


 


أخ جاسم

سؤالك مهم جدا ولفت نظري الان سأجيب بشكل عام

اذكر سنة 2005 في مؤسسة منتدى العلماء الصغار في فلسطين تمكنت احدى مجموعاتي

من تصميم جهاز متتبع لكنهم فشلو في تنفيذه واقعيا لضيق الوقت يومها فكان معرض المشاريع

لم يبقى عليه الكثير....

الفكرة كانت مجسات ضوئية حساسة واسطوانة لادخال الضوء بشكل عمودي للمجس فكلما خف الاشعاع

الضوئي الداخل اعطى المجس (sensor) اشارة لموتور لتحريك الخلية حتى يعود الاشعاع عمودي

على المجس ، وعد إذا وجدت وقت اكثر سأفصل التصميم بالكامل .... علما بانه بسيط ومعتمد على

مجس وريليهات وموتور وامور بسيطة اخرى وهو فعال جدا..

شكرا على سؤالك


----------



## ابو توفيق (7 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
الان اليكم الطريقة الجديدة والسريعة والاقتصادية لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتخين المياه وكذلك للاستخدام في التدفئة المركزية
وهي تعمل بطرقة الانابيب المفرغة من الهواء كلاقط لاشعة الشمس ، وهي تعمل حتى في الغيوم البيضاء 
وتكفيها فقط 15 دقيقة سطوع شمس
لمن يرغب بمعلومات اكثر فانا جاهز للاجابة


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (7 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات بالتوفيق.


----------



## ابو بكر الجبوري (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*haljoboory************

السلام عليكم وكل عام والجميع بخير وصحه وسلامه
ينتشرفي الوقت الحالي استخدام ألأنابيب المفرغه في جمع الطاقه الشمسيه للأسباب التاليه:
1. لاتوجد خساره بالطاقه من السطح الداخلي الماص للطاقه الشمسيه للجو بسبب وجود الحيز المفرغ حوله والذي يمثل عازلا مثاليا
2. لايحتاج لمظومة تعقب للشمس لأن الشكل الأنبوبي يتلقى اشعة الشمس من كل الأتجاهات
3. ممكن يعمل بكل الأجواء حتى الغائمه او المغبره بفعل وجود الطلاء الأنتقائي على السطح الماص. (علما ان الكىم حول النوع المزدوج الأنابيب)
4. المنظومه من هذا النوع كفوئه جدا وهذا ثبت عندي بالتجربه كوني اعمل عليه ضمن بحثي العملي لرسالة الدكتوراه
ارجو من الأخ ابو توفيق او اي من الأخوه الكرام في المنتدي افادتي باي معلومات تخص الأسس النظريه بالموضوع وخصوصا عند استخدام الأنبوب الحراري (heat Pipe) معها وجزاكم الله عني كل الخير


----------



## مالك606 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أود أن أسأل بعض الأسئلة عن الأنابيب المفرغة هل صحيح ان مردودها الحراري كبير وهل صحيح أنها تعطي نتائج افضل من نظام الألواح ,سمعت أن تستطيع إمتصاص الحرارة من الأشعة الضوئية حتى في حال كون الجوغائم أم هو كلام للترويج والتجارة فقط وأيضاً أريد لان أعرف كيفية توصيل هذه السخانات إلى الشبكة المنزلية مع الإحتفاظ بالسخان الكهربائي أو الذي يعمل على المازوت للحاىت الضرورية وشكراً


----------



## مالك606 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لدي سؤال أريد طرحه للمناقشة ماهو مردود السخان الشمسي خلال فصل الشتاء حيث تنخفض دلرجات الحرارة إلى مادون الصفر في بعض المناطق وهل هناك مايمنع تجمد الماء داخل الانابيب وإذا كان كذلك هل ماهي الالية التي يعمل بها مانع التجمد هذا هل هو ماده سائلة أم أنه طلاء داخلي يطلى على الانابيب من الداخل وايضاً لدينا في سورية شبكات من الأنابيب المفرغة تستخدم لدعم شبكات التدفئه في المباني هل هي فعالة وتعطي مردود جيد أم يتم الترويج لها بغرض الربح والتجارة فحسب


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يتواجد حاليا في الشرق الاوسط بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه 

وكيل الشركه الفرنسيه جاك جيوردانو وذلك لمشاريع التسخين المركزي والمنفصل وكذلك تسخين حمامات السباحه وهذاالنظام موفر جدا بديل لاستخدام السخانات الكهربيه 

ولمعرفه المزيد موقع الوكيل مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه
www.climatech-sa.com

الموقع الرياض العليا تقاطع طريق خريص 
او المراسله عبر البريد الاكتروني


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ مالك .....
مانع التجمد داخل الانابيب هو وجود ماده سائله بنسبه 20 % تعمل على وضه حدود لانخفاض درجه الحراره ومنع التجمد في فصل الشتاء وارتفاع درجه الحراه منع التبخر

بالنسبه الانابيب المفرغه تستخدم ايضا ولذل لتوفير المساحه واعطاء اعلى مردو في مساحه اقل


----------



## مهندس ن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابوخاري (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى الأخوة الكرام أشكركم كل الشكر والعرفان أتمنى منكم أن تبينو لي مقدمة نظرية عن التسخين الشمسي للمياه بشكل عام ومما ينقسم واين تقع cspبين أنواع التسخين الشمسي للمياه وذلك لأني أريد أن أقوم بعرض باور بوينت عن التسخين الشمسي للمياه وأتمنى الأستفاده والإفاده ولكم مني كامل التقدير والمحبه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

